# House meter



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

I am trying to find the section in the NEC that requires a house meter for a 2 family dwelling.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Victory Pete said:


> I am trying to find the section in the NEC that requires a house meter for a 2 family dwelling.


Dennis posted this the other day for another reason, but I think it would apply here:

*210.25(B)* _Common Area Branch Circuits. Branch circuits installed
for the purpose of lighting, central alarm, signal, communications,
or other purposes for public or common areas of
a two-family dwelling, a multifamily dwelling, or a multioccupancy
building shall not be supplied from equipment that
supplies an individual dwelling unit or tenant space._

So I assume a house panel isn't required, unless you have lights or other electrical equipment in common areas.

I've seen a lot of 2 family houses in NJ yet it's very rare to see a house panel even tho there are hallway and outside lights in them. I'm not sure how they get away with it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

That's how it is here in NYS. 
Nothing shared? No LL meter.


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

There is a common boiler and water heater. Also laundry area. It is basically a very old 2 family house where the landlord is also a tenant. the AHJ is very, shall we say "fussy".


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmmmm, the only way to get around the code is to say that the basement and everything in it is part of his unit and not common space.

But even then, the boiler and water heater are serving both units so that might not work.

Looks like you're going to be putting in a 3 gang meterpack :thumbup:


----------



## Victory Pete (Jun 29, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Hmmmm, the only way to get around the code is to say that the basement and everything in it is part of his unit and not common space.
> 
> But even then, the boiler and water heater are serving both units so that might not work.
> 
> Looks like you're going to be putting in a 3 gang meterpack :thumbup:


 
Yes, I think so. Other towns don't enforce this, especially when the building is 100 years old. I can see when it is new construction this should be enforced. Some inspectors don't see the forest for the trees, or is it they don't hear the tree falling? Something like that!


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

the nec will tell you the size of service, but i don't think it specifies how many.it will give details on the services over all though. 230-2 says that a building shall be served by only one service , but exception 3 says multiple occupancy building. by special permission ,in multiple occupancy buildings where there is no available space for service equipment accessible to all occupants or exception 5 ,buildings of large area. by special permission,for a single building or other structure sufficiently large to make two or more services necessary. these could apply .or exception 4 capacity requirements. two or more services shall be permitted.


----------

